# November Acquisitions



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Thought I'd start this off. Thrifter a sweet Kingsridge tweed this morning. A touch big but would fit well over a sweater on cold Sundays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

A black and white herringbone tweed is the blue blazer of my wardrobe. Nice purchase, enjoy.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

A big thanks to Orgetprix for a fantastic deal on this beautiful pair of Alden/BB shell tassels. They are barely worn (can still read the Shell Cordovan stamp on the ball part of the sole) and the coloring is amazing. They are a lovely reddish brown, as compared to my other pair, which is more the traditional purplish eggplant shade. It's like having two totally different pairs of shoes even though they are technically the same. Thanks again, Org!


Old ones on the left....


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> A black and white herringbone tweed is the blue blazer of my wardrobe. Nice purchase, enjoy.


Thanks - I've been looking for one for a while and this is a nice old Kingsridge for which I paid about $2.50. It was made for an old Birmingham department store where my parents shopped for years. The first floor of the old store has suffered a horrible indignity - it's been turned into a hipster sports bar. Jacket is a touch big, but I'll save it to wear over a sweater or something. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Maiden voyage of my #8 unlined LHS today


----------



## nodeal (Apr 8, 2015)

Fading Fast said:


> A black and white herringbone tweed is the blue blazer of my wardrobe. Nice purchase, enjoy.


Probably a dumb question, but what do you wear it with? I passed on one recently because I thought I'd need some black pants to wear with it and I don't have any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

nodeal said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what do you wear it with? I passed on one recently because I thought I'd need some black pants to wear with it and I don't have any.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll wear it with charcoal flannel pants - though I'm lacking in black shoes at the moment, so that might get interesting.

As an aside, I'd always avoid black pants. Black is good for shoes and belts but unless you're wearing a tux, I'd steer clear of black pants.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a stash of pics I look through from time to time for inspiration. Most of these are from the early days of AAAC, with a few from random blogs thrown in. The following is one of my favorites and it came to mind when discussing black/white herringbone:










Here's another for good measure.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

nodeal said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what do you wear it with? I passed on one recently because I thought I'd need some black pants to wear with it and I don't have any.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not dumb at all. I wear my stone or tan (traditional colored) khakis, jeans, tan, grey and light olive cords and grey wool dress pants (all different shades of grey). You do have to let your eye guide you on grey to make sure the tones line up (greys can have black or brown undertones to them, so you want to be aware, but looking at yours - on my monitor - it looks like a pretty straight-forward grey with a black tone).

While I'm not a colored-pants guy, you could, in cords or heavy khakis (you need to wear a heavier fabric in whatever pants you choose so that they hold up to the heaviness of the sport coat), wear most colors - greens, burgundies, black (I really don't like black pants, but that is just my personal quirk) and with some discernment navy and brown (but those do take a little extra eyeballing around the tones and just in general to see that they "feel" right with the jacket).

I own a few black and white herringbones sport coats (one leans very dark, one middle and one light grey) so that I have all bases covered, but you started with my favorite and most versatile - the medium grey one. With a little trial and error, you will find it an incredibly versatile jacket (it's my vacation go-to as I know it can be dressed up or down from jeans to dress pants).

Also, you noted it was a bit large and that you want to wear it with a sweater underneath. That sounds reasonable, but if it looks big even with the sweater, you might want to have a trusted tailor look at it as I find most of my jackets fit fine with or without a seater - just a bit snugger with the sweater - but if I had mine cut to fit the sweater, they'd be too lose without it. Just a thought. Hope all this helps.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Sebago Thayer Chukka Boots

2015-11-04_01-08-53 by mjoseph990, on Flickr

About $50 from STP. Very comfy.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

mhj said:


> Sebago Thayer Chukka Boots
> 
> 2015-11-04_01-08-53 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> About $50 from STP. Very comfy.


Are they comparable to Clark's? I'm planning on a Clark's purchase within this month; I might just make a turn and go for these with a price like that.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Somewhat, the top eyelets are lower on the Clarks and the Sebago's have a red rubber sole and the Clark's have a crepe sole. I've haven't had a pair of Clarks since high school almost fifty years ago so I can't recall any other differences.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

mhj said:


> Somewhat, the top eyelets are lower on the Clarks and the Sebago's have a red rubber sole and the Clark's have a crepe sole. I've haven't had a pair of Clarks since high school almost fifty years ago so I can't recall any other differences.


It's been a couple of decades since I've pulled on a pair of Clarks, too. But I seem to recall the uppers were kind of 'floppy' -- not much structure inside. Maybe it's just the soles (which remind me of dirty bucks), but the Sebagos look sturdier. Is that the case?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

They are thin but I wouldn't call them floppy.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just bought a Sport Coat today, good price on a clearance rack. Just noticed, the seller is the same of the last two suits I bought. Kind of a blue/brown check casual SC of Aquascuium of London, sold in Carmel , CA by Rudy Harris. Khakis or flannels, this is a fun jacket. just what I need another jacket, before Property Taxes are due.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of Clarks dark brown suede Bushacre chukkas and they are definitely quite "floppy" in the uppers. Much more so than my beeswax Clarks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

nodeal said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what do you wear it with? I passed on one recently because I thought I'd need some black pants to wear with it and I don't have any.


ill echo everything FF said, but moderately wide wale navy cords are a favorite of mine. The texture of the fabric is heavy enough to pair with the tweed, and the color contrast looks great (IMHO). I would avoid black pants outside of a tuxedo though.



mhj said:


> Sebago Thayer Chukka Boots
> 
> 2015-11-04_01-08-53 by mjoseph990, on Flickr
> 
> About $50 from STP. Very comfy.


How is the sizing on these? I normally wear a 10.5 in most shoes, but the 1 review recommended a full size down? I've been wanting to get some desert boots but have been avoiding Clarks


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Very excited about the two goodies that came in the mail today. First, happy early birthday to me from Mrs. OF:









Inside:









These are a special edition Vierzon that Le Chameau collaborated with Filson on, purchased via STP- the gusset and edging are Filson's Tin Cloth. Basically, I've been wanting a pair of rubber rain boots for a while, and had heard positive things about LC over brands like Hunter (sorority girl fashion-y) and Lacrosse. I was originally wanting green, but I thought the Filson collab was pretty cool, and I liked the brown/tan combo. Plus, they were sub-$100, which I thought was pretty good.

Special tagging/lining:









Also, not necessarily trad (maybe 80's-90's preppy/fratty/crunchy?), but new Patagucci Snap-T. I have several solid ones in various colors, but this is my first GTH-ish one:









i actually received this a week ago, but the sleeves were a good 1.5" too short (compared to the ones I purchased earlier in the year that were the same size). I noticed the country of manufacture was now Mexico, so I was afraid Patagonia had changed the fit when they changed manufacturers. I contacted CS about it, and they told me that it sounded like a defect and offered to mail me a new one via expedited shipping. Thankfully, this new one fits just like my other ones, so my faith is restored.

Say what you will about fleece (and generally, I'll agree with you), but my future kids will be wearing my Patagonia gear. The stuff is solid.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Hobbes, that fleece is rad. Rock it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Hobbes, that fleece is rad. Rock it.


Appreciate it, I'm in love with it. I have four others (gray w/ navy accents, brown w/ green accents, Glass Blue lightweight and Emerald lightweight), but this is probably my favorite. I still want the Oatmeal one, but this was a higher priority.

Needless to say, trad or not, I'm a fan of Patagonia.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, it was inevitable, I guess, that I order two more LL Bean scotch-plaid flannel shirts. In spite of the current controversy elsewhere in the forum over the seasonality and feminity of plaid patterns, I just bought the blackwatch and the Thompson. 

Muffy is right. This is one thing Bean still gets right.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Well, it was inevitable, I guess, that I order two more LL Bean scotch-plaid flannel shirts. In spite of the current controversy elsewhere in the forum over the seasonality and feminity of plaid patterns, I just bought the blackwatch and the Thompson.
> 
> Muffy is right. This is one thing Bean still gets right.


im still a fan of Bean overall, but I do think their flannel is some of the best on the market. Im still wanting to order the four available that I don't have (Ancient MacMillan, Dress Thomson, Grey Stewart, and Hunting MacLeod)

Also, I've said it elsewhere, but Prince Charles of Edward is fantastic, Christmas season or not.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Also, I've said it elsewhere, but Prince Charles of Edward is fantastic, Christmas season or not.


Concur! I'm wearing outside of the holiday season and beyond considerations of gender.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I just received these today. Made by Rancourt and sold through Bills Khakis.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice. If only they came in red-plaid flannel... .


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, those LC boots (in partnership with Filson) are awesome. And while I understand the desire for the classic green - the color looks great. 

I have been wearing my Bean boots for inclement weather (I have several versions, low, high, lined, not-lined) for decades and, despite having a desire to own a pair, have avoided buying the Hunter boots because (1) I'd feel like I was cheating on Bean (could I only wear the Hunter boots to places I haven't taken my Bean boots), (2) the sorority fashion thingy does taint them a bit (and at 6'1," 150 lbs. and narrow shoulders, I ain't the most manly looking guy out there to start with) and (3) I don't have enough opportunities to wear all variations of my Bean boots now, so I hardly "need" another inclement-weather boot. 

All that said, I'll be checking the LC ones out today and I'll see if my reason holds out over my passion. How is sizing?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

orange fury said:


> How is the sizing on these? I normally wear a 10.5 in most shoes, but the 1 review recommended a full size down? I've been wanting to get some desert boots but have been avoiding Clarks


The sizing runs a bit large. I normally wear 11.5 which is what I ordered this in and there's a lot of toe room. I could of gotten away with 11 but I rather have them roomy rather than tight.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, those LC boots (in partnership with Filson) are awesome. And while I understand the desire for the classic green - the color looks great.
> 
> I have been wearing my Bean boots for inclement weather (I have several versions, low, high, lined, not-lined) for decades and, despite having a desire to own a pair, have avoided buying the Hunter boots because (1) I'd feel like I was cheating on Bean (could I only wear the Hunter boots to places I haven't taken my Bean boots), (2) the sorority fashion thingy does taint them a bit (and at 6'1," 150 lbs. and narrow shoulders, I ain't the most manly looking guy out there to start with) and (3) I don't have enough opportunities to wear all variations of my Bean boots now, so I hardly "need" another inclement-weather boot.
> 
> All that said, I'll be checking the LC ones out today and I'll see if my reason holds out over my passion. How is sizing?


Thanks! I wear a 10.5 normally and ordered a 10- the fit is perfect. Slightly loose to where I may be able to wear wool socks, but they're perfectly fine with regular socks.

i love my Bean boots (8" unlined and mocs), but I primarily wear those when it's colder (and a bit rainy) because I can wear them with thick wool socks. These will be good year-round for the flooding we get, as well as tromping around my wife's grandparents' property.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just arrived after a long backorder...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Gamma - very sweet. How wonderful is that material. There's a uniqueness to it: Thick, yet breathable - not a t-shirt, but not quite a sweater. Enjoy.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

orange fury said:


> im still a fan of Bean overall, but I do think their flannel is some of the best on the market. Im still wanting to order the four available that I don't have (Ancient MacMillan, Dress Thomson, Grey Stewart, and Hunting MacLeod)
> 
> Also, I've said it elsewhere, but Prince Charles of Edward is fantastic, Christmas season or not.


Bean absolutely still get this right. Their fabric is excellent. I have discovered that Viyella shirts are actually a bit nicer, but I still love my Bean Scotch Plaid Flannels. I am still a big fan of Bean in general. Like any modern day vendor, you have to slog through some duds in the catalog&#8230;.but as long as you can find them, there are still great items to be had.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

After 3 pairs of loafers, I finally got a pair in that work great. New AE Cavanaughs:


These are the ones I was talking about in the AE Shoebank thread. They fill two holes in my shoe collection: loafers and a true brown (not walnut, bourbon, etc).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Decisions... Rancourt buckle straps, or Allen Edmonds Cavanaughs. Hmm... .


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I just placed an order for a pair of AE Fifth Avenues through the Shoe Bank. Hoping I don't run into quite as much trouble as dear Orange Fury has! 

On a second note, I have a question that hopefully someone here can help me with. My previous big shoe purchase, the Allen Edmonds Strand, has constantly made a rather loud squeeking noise every time I shift weight to the heel. I wasn't sure if this was caused by the poron insole still "breaking in" or if there is some structural defect to the shoe. These were also seconds. 

Is there any hope in bringing them to the local AE retail store and asking for help? They have been worn a couple times now, I was hoping the noise would go away, but it hasn't.


----------



## bloogy (Feb 14, 2014)

I had this happen with a pair of first quality loafers several years ago, just after the venture capital folks bought AE. In my case, the culprit was that the front edge of the heel was not properly attached to the sole, so that it would flex every time you took a step. It wasn't immediately apparent when you looked at the shoes off your feet, because the separation of the unflexed area was about a millimeter thick. AE was prety good about replacing the shoes, even though I had worn them several times before the diagnosis and the soles were typically marked up. I'd try the tactic used by OF, go into a retail store and see if they will help. Factory second does not equal defective, IMHO.



adoucett said:


> I just placed an order for a pair of AE Fifth Avenues through the Shoe Bank. Hoping I don't run into quite as much trouble as dear Orange Fury has!
> 
> On a second note, I have a question that hopefully someone here can help me with. My previous big shoe purchase, the Allen Edmonds Strand, has constantly made a rather loud squeeking noise every time I shift weight to the heel. I wasn't sure if this was caused by the poron insole still "breaking in" or if there is some structural defect to the shoe. These were also seconds.
> 
> Is there any hope in bringing them to the local AE retail store and asking for help? They have been worn a couple times now, I was hoping the noise would go away, but it hasn't.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Cashmere vest from uniqlo










And some perfumes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

triumph said:


> And some perfumes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool water...now that's a blast from the past. I haven't worn cologne of any kind in many years, but Cool Water was my go-to scent back in college some 20-something years ago. Very nice (the ladies loved it).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

triumph said:


> And some perfumes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have the Davidoff, had the YSL, really, really want the Terre D'Hermes


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The Sunflower Maiden and I did a lot of comparison shopping this weekend, looking at Allen Edmonds and Alden loafers. The result? "The Alden loafers are so much nicer," she said. "Buy the expensive shoe." 

Ahhh. I think I'll keep this woman.

Other discoveries: There is not much in the way of trad/Ivy shopping in the Twin Cities. However, the best store that comes close is in, of course, the Cities' nicest shopping area, the Galleria, in Edina, and that is a nice little store called Twill. Good supply of Bills Khakis trousers, some decent looking repp ties, a few tartan button-down collar shirts, and some Alan Paine shetland and other sweaters. Time was running out so I could not do much digging into the stuff, but the place is my one and only shopping destination the next time we're up north. 

The rest of our time was spent dining and wining, and taking in the lovely Walker Art Center. I'm convinced that there is no better way to spend one's time in the Twin Cities than with this place. We hope to spend much more time here next time around, including catching some of the cinema. We might have to become members.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> The Sunflower Maiden and I did a lot of comparison shopping this weekend, looking at Allen Edmonds and Alden loafers. The result? "The Alden loafers are so much nicer," she said. "Buy the expensive shoe."
> 
> Ahhh. I think I'll keep this woman....


Yes, based on this and your other comments over time about her - she is a wonderful person.

In NYC, the two stores are half a block apart, and I feel the same way every time I go through the same exercise. I'd rather have one Alden to two AEs (and the AEs are nice shoes, IMHO, I just think the Aldens are that much nicer).


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> Yes, based on this and your other comments over time about her - she is a wonderful person.
> 
> In NYC, the two stores are half a block apart, and I feel the same way every time I go through the same exercise. I'd rather have one Alden to two AEs (and the AEs are nice shoes, IMHO, I just think the Aldens are that much nicer).


Man, another walk down memory lane....two on the same page of the same thread! When I worked on Wall Street (commuting from Florida, of course...I need my wide open spaces!), I spent a lot of time in our Midtown office at Park and 46th, just a couple blocks from both the Alden and AE stores mentioned above. I ducked into both countless times to browse, and occasionally buy. I miss having that opportunity, but candidly, don't miss the planes, trains, and automobiles, along with all the hustle and bustle that came with that job.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Cool water...now that's a blast from the past. I haven't worn cologne of any kind in many years, but Cool Water was my go-to scent back in college some 20-something years ago. Very nice (the ladies loved it).


Indeed, Cool water is my go to and always in my wardrobe. This is one fragrance that has lived so long and still feels great.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

orange fury said:


> have the Davidoff, had the YSL, really, really want the Terre D'Hermes


The Terre is simply amazing, stays long as well.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

triumph said:


> The Terre is simply amazing, stays long as well.


I love Terre as well after having a sample of it, but my wife hated it.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

2 RLBL ties and 1 House Brand tie at Bloomies yest. Also: 3 Hanro V-necks in white.

Also, pair of Cucinelli chinos at Last Call as well as a RLBL shirt.

Also, the red/white oxford button down shirt from BB.

Also, a pale blue Ike Behar dress shirt with (!) my exact sleeve length.

Also, a pair of Paul Smith chinos, with a button fly.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm sorry. I do go on a bit about her. I'll stop.

I came home from Mpls with not much except a few pairs of argyle socks (PRL), a Bean fisherman's cable sweater, and a desire for some Aldens.



Fading Fast said:


> Yes, based on this and your other comments over time about her - she is a wonderful person.
> 
> In NYC, the two stores are half a block apart, and I feel the same way every time I go through the same exercise. I'd rather have one Alden to two AEs (and the AEs are nice shoes, IMHO, I just think the Aldens are that much nicer).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I'm sorry. I do go on a bit about her. I'll stop.
> 
> I came home from Mpls with not much except a few pairs of argyle socks (PRL), a Bean fisherman's cable sweater, and a desire for some Aldens.


My comment on your wife was absolutely sincere as it is nice to see men speaking highly of their wives as the stereo type is the "ha-ha" disparaging wife comment.

I always have a desire for Aldens, my wallet does not always share my proclivity.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, FF. One thing the two of us never do, even in our worst moments (we don't have many of those), is belittle one another or call names, in public or private. I've known other couples for whom that ugly practice was routine. 

As for more practical matters, yes, Aldens. We're currently trying to figure out if we really want to do without groceries for a month just so Mr. D can have a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Unrelated to apparel, but a fun purchase nonetheless: Dual membership (Mrs D and I) in the Walker Art Center. Such an amazing place.

I guess it might be apparel related because it will give us both a place to dress up for when we're in the Little Apple.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The closet suddenly has an abundance of chunky sweater. I got my first LL Bean fisherman's cable sweater a month ago. It's loden green but NOT the current rendering with the donegal spots--they must have sent me the last of last year's models. I saw the donegal spotted green in the Mpls store this weekend and do not prefer it to mine. 

Then, in a consignment shop, I found a mint condition fisherman's LL Bean sweater in natural with the button mock neck. It's wonder\ful. 

They share space with my vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater.

So when's it gonna snow, eh?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Latest addition to the stable of watches.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just received another Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD. This one is the Buchanan plaid.

I like the LE sail riggers for casual wear (i.e. sans necktie). I already own ones in white, blue and Modern Stewart dress tartan. I think the tartans look great with a tweed jacket.

After receiving the Buchanan, I took advantage of another LE sale and ordered the Modern Stewart Black Tartan. For $18.99 _before _applying discounts, I think these shirts are a really good buy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think that looks great, gamma. May I ask, how is the collar point length? It seems decent in the photo.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I think that looks great, gamma. May I ask, how is the collar point length? It seems decent in the photo.


The points measure 3"

Your question made me curious, since I thought the collar points looked pretty good out of the package. So I measured my other LE sail rigger tartan and the points measure about 2.75". So I expect a little shrinkage after a washing or two. Too short for a necktie.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> Just received another Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD. This one is the Buchanan plaid.
> 
> I like the LE sail riggers for casual wear (i.e. sans necktie). I already own ones in white, blue and Modern Stewart dress tartan. I think the tartans look great with a tweed jacket.
> 
> After receiving the Buchanan, I took advantage of another LE sale and ordered the Modern Stewart Black Tartan. For $18.99 _before _applying discounts, I think these shirts are a really good buy.


I just received the same shirt. I ordered mine in their tailored fit but am going to have to return it for the regular fit. I was surprised by how tailored the LE tailored fit actually is. I was imagining it to be closer to the tailored fit offered by LLB on some of their shirts.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It does look decent, though, much better than the madras button-collar LE shirts I own.



gamma68 said:


> The points measure 3"
> 
> Your question made me curious, since I thought the collar points looked pretty good out of the package. So I measured my other LE sail rigger tartan and the points measure about 2.75". So I expect a little shrinkage after a washing or two. Too short for a necktie.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> I just received the same shirt. I ordered mine in their tailored fit but am going to have to return it for the regular fit. I was surprised by how tailored the LE tailored fit actually is. I was imagining it to be closer to the tailored fit offered by LLB on some of their shirts.


Yep, I've tried the LE "tailored fit" in the past and agree. I go with their traditional fit now.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I also picked up the Buchanan in L tailored fit, and it fits me perfectly. Not too slim at all.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Found a no-name trad Rain coat today, great fit with belt and all. Happy! Will probably flip my London fog with liner tomorrow.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Latest addition to the stable of watches.


Congrats!!!

Now all you just need to do is to try it on a jubilee.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

ran23 said:


> Found a no-name trad Rain coat today, great fit with belt and all. Happy! Will probably flip my London fog with liner tomorrow.


Pics and price (if you don't mind)?


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

My second pair of LLBean kennebuk blue Oxford pants arrived today. The first pair had a seam that hadn't been sewed, so they were returned. As always LLBeans customer service was excellent. If weather permits they may get a few wears before they are packed away for spring.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A pair of energy camo socks, what exactly is the purpose of "energy camo"?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

One of these days I will set up a photo account. It is made in Poland, no other tags other than 38-R for the American market.. Plaid lining and liner. fun coat. I brought in the London Fog and the salesman there may buy it for himself.It is a light grey classic gentleman's rain coat. Almost kept it anyways.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Pickups from yesterday. FINALLY found a red gingham PRL sportshirt, and a navy RLPL tie for good measure:


i love the pattern and texture on this tie:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Alden, Allen Edmonds, et al, are great. But Bean continues to make consistently great and affordable footwear. I just picked up the Allagash Bison Handsewn Oxford.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Alden, Allen Edmonds, et al, are great. But Bean continues to make consistently great and affordable footwear. I just picked up the Allagash Bison Handsewn Oxford.


I keep repeatedly eyeing some of the Khatadin Engineer Boots, this doesn't help lol.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Three or four years ago, when I was sidetracked into a short workwear phase, I might have jumped on those. They look very decent. I actually have some expensive Redwing boots that I'm now afraid I will never wear again.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I keep repeatedly eyeing some of the Khatadin Engineer Boots, this doesn't help lol.


If you're interested in those boots, you may want to check out the Red Wing Beckmans. Really nice boots that I expect will last for many many years.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Ordered my first silk knit ties.Don't like the flat bottomed variants, so was happy to see them with pointed ends. Couldn't choose between the three colours so decided to buy them all. Hopefully should arrive in the next few days. 







In addition (and not overly trad) a patterned Vivienne Westwood tie:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> Ordered my first silk knit ties.Don't like the flat bottomed variants, so was happy to see them with pointed ends. Couldn't choose between the three colours so decided to buy them all.


I like the way you think!

I find these pretty arresting, at least in a web browser, though €95,00 for a tie...yeah, I'm not sure that's for me, at least not right now: https://www.violamilano.com/product/brown-v-end-knitted-tie/


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I picked up a Black Watch Wool Scarf while in Boston this week. Also bought a pair of Bean Boots.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Triathlete said:


> I picked up a Black Watch Wool Scarf while in Boston this week. Also bought a pair of Bean Boots.


Hooray Bean Boots! I pulled out my 8" boots and boot mocs this weekend


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like the way you think!
> 
> I find these pretty arresting, at least in a web browser, though €95,00 for a tie...yeah, I'm not sure that's for me, at least not right now: https://www.violamilano.com/product/brown-v-end-knitted-tie/


Another TK Maxx special for me, £25 each.

On the Hardy Aimes website, RRP of the flat bottomed equivalents is £105!! :eek2:


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

orange fury said:


> I keep repeatedly eyeing some of the Khatadin Engineer Boots, this doesn't help lol.


I've had a pair for about 6 years now and they have held up really well. I bought them for actual work and they have definitely been used and abused but even after all that, they still clean up quite nicely.


----------



## kostas (Jul 9, 2014)

I recently decided to give Terre d'Hermes a try. So I treated myself to this little gift box.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

I found some nice old robert talbott ties at a local thrift store. All have real nice neat patterns, and are probably ancient madder.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Old Talbotts are the first thing I look for in second hand shops. Also I used to drive by their company in Monterey every day and didn't know what it was.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New LE flannels:









last year I purchased the taditional fit and was never quite happy with the width of the legs, the length, or the cuff height (I requested 1.5" and got 1.25"). This year I ordered the tailored fit unfinished, and took them to my tailor (and requested 1.75" cuffs). Preliminarily, I'm MUCH happier with the fit of these (meaning my other pair will end up at the consignment shop).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> I found some nice old robert talbott ties at a local thrift store. All have real nice neat patterns, and are probably ancient madder.


RT ties are fantastic, I love mine. My RT Best of Class ancient madder (tagged "Italian Heavy Madder") is one of my best ties- it compares favorably with the likes of my RLPL, Hermes, and Drakes ties (at a fraction of the price):


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, that tie is fantastic. I love ancient madder - have a few and think they look great with heavy flannel suits, tweed sport coats, etc. Re the LE flannels - is looks like the waist band is (maybe) puckering a bit, which I find happens on some less expensive pants (the kind I buy) as they line it or fuse it or something in a way that doesn't give it a nice soft, smooth line. What's your hands on experience - is it just the picture, or is it puckering? That said, they look like a great grey color.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, that tie is fantastic. I love ancient madder - have a few and think they look great with heavy flannel suits, tweed sport coats, etc. Re the LE flannels - is looks like the waist band is (maybe) puckering a bit, which I find happens on some less expensive pants (the kind I buy) as they line it or fuse it or something in a way that doesn't give it a nice soft, smooth line. What's your hands on experience - is it just the picture, or is it puckering? That said, they look like a great grey color.


It's just the picture, that was straight out of the box. I'm sure once I take it to be pressed it'll be fine.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

I too bought a pair of LE flannels last year and wasn't thrilled with the fit and quality. The Brooks flannels offer good value at 30-50% discount and the quality is far superior


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Another TK Maxx special for me, £25 each.
> 
> On the Hardy Aimes website, RRP of the flat bottomed equivalents is £105!! :eek2:


Ties arrived today. Very happy with them. I think I'll keep them all.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Found a nice London Fog Tan Trench Coat, light weight, no liner. Great warm rain coat. $21.25


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

zeppacoustic said:


> I too bought a pair of LE flannels last year and wasn't thrilled with the fit and quality. The Brooks flannels offer good value at 30-50% discount and the quality is far superior


I agree - BB still makes a great flannel trouser and the Madison fit works on me whereas the LE traditional fit was too big in the leg. Never tried the slimmer cut LE, was tempted by the price but went back to Brooks. Bought another pair at the last corporate sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

^ Had similar experience. LE hip/seat trad fit was OK but leg was massive. Slimmer cut was too tight. Madison fit was in the flannels was spot in. At least for me, I found the fit for the BB flannels to different vs. the gabs and other BB trouser offerings.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Rancourt for Uncle Ralph
Pinch Pennies
Caramel Shell Cordovan


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^ sweet, simple, elegant, classic.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Rancourt for Uncle Ralph
> Pinch Pennies
> Caramel Shell Cordovan


What is your address, and where in the house do you keep your shoes?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Rancourt for Uncle Ralph
> Pinch Pennies
> Caramel Shell Cordovan


Beautiful.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not exactly trad, and it doesn't come close to comparing to those gorgeous RL pennies, but these came in:


Posting for two reasons: the wax is made in the US, and Kent is legendary with combs (and with the quality of this one, I can see why). I've been growing a beard since October 1st, working on a handlebar as well :devil:


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> I agree - BB still makes a great flannel trouser and the Madison fit works on me whereas the LE traditional fit was too big in the leg. Never tried the slimmer cut LE, was tempted by the price but went back to Brooks. Bought another pair at the last corporate sale.





zeppacoustic said:


> ^ Had similar experience. LE hip/seat trad fit was OK but leg was massive. Slimmer cut was too tight. Madison fit was in the flannels was spot in. At least for me, I found the fit for the BB flannels to different vs. the gabs and other BB trouser offerings.


Huh, that's good to know. I too have LE traditional fit flannels, and they are just a bit fuller in the leg than I want while fitting well in the hip. Maybe I will give the BB Madison flannels a try.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> Huh, that's good to know. I too have LE traditional fit flannels, and they are just a bit fuller in the leg than I want while fitting well in the hip. Maybe I will give the BB Madison flannels a try.


 I just had a look on the BB website, and while I realize discounts at Brooks can be had far more frequently, the full retail price of those flannels puts you into O'Connell's territory. I would highly recommend taking a look at those as well. The selection of color, weights etc. is second to none.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

August West said:


> I just had a look on the BB website, and while I realize discounts at Brooks can be had far more frequently, the full retail price of those flannels puts you into O'Connell's territory. I would highly recommend taking a look at those as well. The selection of color, weights etc. is second to none.


I'd certainly wait to buy Brooks on sale (apparently I just missed the corporate sale) but fit is my biggest concern. I will need to learn more about O'Connell's trouser fits.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Today, via the U.S. Mail and esteemed Forum member gamma, one perfect-fitting lovely Brooks blazer. 

This is a gem. Fit, condition, and trad to the nines with three patch pockets. 

Thank you, gamma.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I found a great hidden prize at Salvation Army. Navy with gold flowers suspenders. Black leather and the hardware said 'W Germany', so that gives me a few years to chose from. $1.00


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Latest addition to the stable of watches.


Love the Pepsi GMT! I just traded my Explorer I for this one....


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Broke down and bought a pair of the Jackman Camp Mocs from Bean, they are very nice. Glove soft leather, great insole, super comfy right out of the box and most importantly, it has the old wedge sole. So worth the extra $15 over the regular version.

Brian


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> Love the Pepsi GMT! I just traded my Explorer I for this one....


No-date Sub is smoking. Congrats.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

zeppacoustic said:


> No-date Sub is smoking. Congrats.


Thanks so much, zepp. It was tough parting with my Expy 1, but I do love the ND Sub.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally quenched my curduroy thirst!

$40 (shipping included) from LE, tailored fit, dark olive; 21-wale

https://postimg.org/image/kmc79oabv/

https://postimg.org/image/8vy9sahjf/

https://postimg.org/image/qxctccm6j/


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

clark_kent said:


> Finally quenched my curduroy thirst!
> 
> $40 (shipping included) from LE, tailored fit, dark olive; 21-wale


Wow, 21 wale! Can you even see the cording?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

AE Buckstrands in both olive and tan. Awesome shoes for my biz casual work. They are also on sale until 11/30.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Wow, 21 wale! Can you even see the cording?


haha not a chance unless you get close.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Wow, 21 wale! Can you even see the cording?


I had the same thought, at some high enough count they'll morph into twills.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dr Scholl's socks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice!!! The Explorer I is also in my stable! And you cannot go wrong with the no date Sub....nice acquisition. 


FLCracka said:


> Love the Pepsi GMT! I just traded my Explorer I for this one....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not nearly as cool as the Rolexes that have been popping up in this thread, but with the 50% off sale J Crew Factory was having, I figured it would be a good time to stock up on chinos:

Top- Coal Grey/Melted Caramel/Navy
Bottom- Aircraft Surplus/British Khaki

Also, from Friday, I found this Jack Spade 90/10 cotton/cashmere cardigan at Marshalls for incredibly cheap:A note regarding the chinos- I purchased some traditional fit chinos from the main J Crew store by me a while back. Besides the fact that I was never happy with how baggy the fit was (YMMV), I honestly couldn't tell much of a quality difference between the mainline and outlet models. I think the mainline model used to have an alterable waistband/seat, which would be worth a bit extra to me, but it doesn't anymore. The ones I got today were $30/apiece, I can't justify more than triple the price for the mainline over factory.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Great purchases OF. I was starting to miss your 5-6 group buys 

I took advantage of the 50% offer as well and ordered a 3 piece wool suit, waiting for it to arrive.



orange fury said:


> Not nearly as cool as the Rolexes that have been popping up in this thread, but with the 50% off sale J Crew Factory was having, I figured it would be a good time to stock up on chinos:lso, from Friday, I found this Jack Spade 90/10 cotton/cashmere cardigan at Marshalls for incredibly cheap:A note regarding the chinos- I purchased some traditional fit chinos from the main J Crew store by me a while back. Besides the fact that I was never happy with how baggy the fit was (YMMV), I honestly couldn't tell much of a quality difference between the mainline and outlet models. I think the mainline model used to have an alterable waistband/seat, which would be worth a bit extra to me, but it doesn't anymore. The ones I got today were $30/apiece, I can't justify more than triple the price for the mainline over factory.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

triumph said:


> Great purchases OF. I was starting to miss your 5-6 group buys
> 
> I took advantage of the 50% offer as well and ordered a 3 piece wool suit, waiting for it to arrive.


Haha thanks, I've been meaning to overhaul my chino collection- the only chinos I really have are Tommy Hilfiger (in a dizzying array of pastels) and J Crew traditional fit (which I've been meaning to get rid of, due to fit). These were the colors they had in the store, but there's a couple more online that I'm going to order as well (I need burgundy chinos for Christmas season).


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

OF, great catch on the chinos,and I appreciate the review too. 

The Marshall's around me doesn't carry gems like that sweater very often


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> ...A note regarding the chinos- I purchased some traditional fit chinos from the main J Crew store by me a while back. Besides the fact that I was never happy with how baggy the fit was (YMMV), I honestly couldn't tell much of a quality difference between the mainline and outlet models. I think the mainline model used to have an alterable waistband/seat, which would be worth a bit extra to me, but it doesn't anymore. The ones I got today were $30/apiece, I can't justify more than triple the price for the mainline over factory.


Other than a nicer lining to the waist band and pockets, I, too, haven't noticed a quality difference in J.Crew and J.Crew Factory chinos. I sometimes think the main brand ones are a touch heavier, but I think I might be guilty of observer bias as I assume they will have a heavier weave. For the money, and on the frequently occurring sales, the factory chino is excellent value as I have some that are several years old now and still going strong and, as you said, I can't really tell the difference between them and the main brand.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Other than a nicer lining to the waist band and pockets, I, too, haven't noticed a quality difference in J.Crew and J.Crew Factory chinos. I sometimes think the main brand ones are a touch heavier, but I think I might be guilty of observer bias as I assume they will have a heavier weave. For the money, and on the frequently occurring sales, the factory chino is excellent value as I have some that are several years old now and still going strong and, as you said, I can't really tell the difference between them and the main brand.


In fairness to old J Crew main, I do seem to remember their basic chinos having alterable waistband/seat and a second button closure. I do think there's a bit of overlap now between Factory and main though.

as an aside, I did order 3 more pairs of chinos (dark brown, burnt henna, and another pair of British khaki), as well as the navy lambswool Fair Isle they have right now. 50% off was too good to not take advantage of filling a few holes in my wardrobe.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple goodies from the past couple days. My birthday was earlier this week, so first, a friend of mine gave me this fountain pen ink last weekend- it's a dark brown, and no joke, it smells like chocolate:



I asked about the fit of this a while back in the Q&A thread, and my parents gave it to me tonight- LL Bean cotton lined field coat:


Resolution of another thing I asked about in the Q&A thread- I went and picked up the Jonathan Richard walking hat from a local British/Irish goods store. Happy birthday to myself:

Still cant find much about the brand, but I liked the look, and this tagging was close enough to a seal of approval for me:


Finally, over the past couple days I've seen this cologne pop up at Marshalls for ridiculously cheap (1/3 the price that I've seen online for the same size). I love this cologne, and the value was too much to pass up, so I bought all four:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon the FedEx guy delivered a pair of Lucchese Bootmaker's Sumpter design to my front porch. Made of English calf leather and stained a dark brown hue, featuring burnished antique accents on the toes and heels, with the leather being soft and very pliable in the hand and on the foot, these are definitely keepers! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, happy birthday, some great gifts you got there. What size did you go with the field coat? Clearly your friend knows you well - not too many in your generation giving fountain-pen ink as a gift. 

eagle2250, those sound outstanding - enjoy. (was that too subtle a hint, hmm, maybe, so I'll just ask - can we see them?)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, happy birthday, some great gifts you got there. What size did you go with the field coat? Clearly your friend knows you well - not too many in your generation giving fountain-pen ink as a gift.


Thanks! I stayed with the small, and realized when I tried it on last night that a Medium would've been massive on me. My fried discovered fountain pens recently, and he and I regularly go to a pen shop near my office (Dromgoole's, it's apparently pretty famous in pen collecting circles, according to the guys at Fountan Pen Network). I've written with an FP since college, but I've rediscovered my interest in collecting as he and I have become regulars there.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Popped into the Brooks outlet w/ a $20 gift card in hand to see what I could find, not much, but did come away w/ a (navy) signature tartan BD which was only $30.

Brian


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought a pair of these last year which my nephew took a liking to before I got to wear them, so they ended up with him. Just got these off of Amazon for about $150 shipped. They are basically an Indy style in whiskey. I am looking forward to putting some miles on them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Priced about 80% less than the Alden Indy design and a look offering greater visual appeal than the Aldens...it seems to me that you got a great deal on those Frye Boots! May you long wear and enjoy this second pair and may you wear them only in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

wacolo said:


> I bought a pair of these last year which my nephew took a liking to before I got to wear them, so they ended up with him. Just got these off of Amazon for about $150 shipped. They are basically an Indy style in whiskey. I am looking forward to putting some miles on them.


Would you be willing to share the link for them please?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

ruvort said:


> Would you be willing to share the link for them please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk



Here you go . It looks like the available sizes have been whittled down quite a bit. Also there was a coupon this morning that I was able to use. If you keep an eye on them they do go to around $200 fairly often.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a terrific price on Frye boots. Look great, too. Got to get the missus a pair of Frye boots first, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinebox (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a number of Frye James Oxfords. They are made in Mexico and Goodyear welted. Great shoes and a great value at approx. $150 on sale at Amazon years ago. They are built like tanks and have worn well for years.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful boots - enjoy. Also, I want an uncle like you. I only had one, nice guy, but he never bought me anything like those boots.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

wacolo said:


> I bought a pair of these last year which my nephew took a liking to before I got to wear them, so they ended up with him. Just got these off of Amazon for about $150 shipped. They are basically an Indy style in whiskey. I am looking forward to putting some miles on them.


Wow! I love my Red Wing boots. But those are also very nice.

I didn't know Frye still made boots in the USA. My wife just picked up a pair of USA-made boots from the 1970s for herself. I'm actually looking forward to cleaning and polishing them to get them looking spiffy.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Picked up my first pair of Vass shoes. Super comfortable right out of the box and my sub-par iPhone photography skills don't do justice to the absolutely beautiful scotch grain leather.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ Beautiful shoes, the fabric on those trousers is pretty impressive too.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Beautiful shoes, the fabric on those trousers is pretty impressive too.


Thanks. The trousers are a very heavy Harris Tweed from Epaulet x Southwick and I'm wearing the matching 3-roll-2 button, patch pocket jacket today as well. I guess these technically qualify as a November acquisition too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SJ- those are great shoes, but that fabric is incredible.

last acquisition for the month came in tonight (considering tomorrow is December 1). I ordered Mrs. OF and I matching Irish fishing sweaters from Aran Sweater Market on Friday- shipped from Ireland and came in today. How's that for quick?:









great sweaters, very heavy and seem to be very well made- especially for the price paid. Though the sleeves are a touch short on mine, i feel like the body would've been too long and bulky had I sized up to a large. I imagine it'll be fine with a long sleeve shirt underneath (ignore the jeans):









Full length of body:









overall, my initial impression is very favorable- I think we'll get many years of wear out of these.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Loake Mulligan boots in waxy leather



















special mention should be made to Michelle at Loake customer service for the advice on maintaining the leather and very generously sending me a tub of Oiled Wax. Top service from Loake.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr H,
I have the same boot, please tell me more about the "oiled wax"....
OH


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

PM'ed


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> overall, my initial impression is very favorable- I think we'll get many years of wear out of these.


OF, I purchased one from the same company last winter. They are indeed among the very best Aran sweaters on the market. The way we care for our clothing, they will last a lifetime.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> OF, I purchased one from the same company last winter. They are indeed among the very best Aran sweaters on the market. The way we care for our clothing, they will last a lifetime.


My wife loves hers, but was afraid of stretching or messing hers up- I told her that as long as we kept moths away, our future kids would be fighting over these.

also, they were kind enough to send me a $20 gift certificate, which will be used. I'd be interested to see how their Norwegian compares to the LLB model, but I think the guernsey or the grandfather cardigan will get priority.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I'll end the month of November. Finally got a pair of Indy boots last week. Just in time too because the sales guys at Alden SF said the prices will be going up in December just before Christmas by another $50 or so. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ Maybe the reason they say there is so little inflation in the economy overall (not my personal experience, but it is what the economists are telling us) is because Alden is hogging all the inflation for itself. 

P.S. Very handsome Indy's - enjoy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A University of Nottingham "university scarf" (aka, "schoolboy scarf") from our Freeport shopping experience (Bridgham & Cook). This guy is longer than I am tall!

Moderate splurge at Bean: Two pairs of those wide-wale cords with the back pockets (they're great!). A lambswool v-neck (saddle shoulders!). A Heritage of Ireland tartan scarf (also a pretty good length, surprisingly).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just arrived from J.Crew's BlackFriday sale:


----------

